# got my first compound bow!!!!!



## huntnutsbro2 (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah this bow has all the regular stuff orange dloop, cobra release s-twin dual stabilizer all that stuff.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

huntnutsbro2 said:


> yeah this bow has all the regular stuff orange dloop, cobra release s-twin dual stabilizer all that stuff.


Hahahaa... What?

Keep the excitement man! Good luck!`


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thatd be a Mathews Ignition there bud, congrats. when I started out I had a Mathews Ignition, killed many hogs with it, it was a very good bow to me.


----------



## huntnutsbro2 (Jun 22, 2012)

it says its an fx 2 but im still sighting this one in because i cant wait for deer season plan too get some muzzy broadheads and get into the woods and get me a big buck.


----------



## huntnutsbro2 (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks i plan to keep the excitement lol just cant wait to hunt!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

huntnutsbro2 said:


> it says its an fx 2 but im still sighting this one in because i cant wait for deer season plan too get some muzzy broadheads and get into the woods and get me a big buck.


Dont do that!

Rage just bought Muzzy.

Welcome to AT :darkbeer:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

oh okay, I forgot the Fx looked alot like the ignition, whats the poundage and draw length on it right now, do u know?

definitely get Muzzy's, theyr are inexpensive, have great penetration and will kill them very quick if u put it in the kill zone.
let me know if you need any help with anything or if you encounter any problems I'll be more than happy to help out.


huntnutsbro2 said:


> it says its an fx 2 but im still sighting this one in because i cant wait for deer season plan too get some muzzy broadheads and get into the woods and get me a big buck.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

are you serious?

I guess that was Rages only way to get money from the guys like me that like 2 holes in a deer than one hole u get from a rage, 2 holes in a deer are better than one.


ozzz said:


> Dont do that!
> 
> Rage just bought Muzzy.
> 
> Welcome to AT :darkbeer:


----------



## huntnutsbro2 (Jun 22, 2012)

its set at 46 pounds and is at 28 inch draw my cousin shot in the reinhart with it in kansas.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Cool!^


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

Expected to see smth like "...got my first Insanity, that's cool!..."
So old models still rule.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to giggle on your choice, of course.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Nothin wrong with older bows.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Nothin wrong with older bows.


That's true, I preferred Airborne 82nd to Destroyer though they'd give me a discount on the latter.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

alks456 said:


> Expected to see smth like "...got my first Insanity, that's cool!..."
> So old models still rule.


Not to brag or anything but i saved my money up from working and bought my first bow and it is an insanity.But yes those older bows are still good like the alegiance.


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Not to brag or anything but i saved my money up from working and bought my first bow and it is an insanity.But yes those older bows are still good like the alegiance.


This thing has the draw cycle with big exertion from the start and pretty tricky valley, so as
first bow it looks a courageous step.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

46" @28"?...........and only get muzzys if you like sighting in...


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

"expensive arrows" lol


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

alks456 said:


> This thing has the draw cycle with big exertion from the start and pretty tricky valley, so as
> first bow it looks a courageous step.


Well i am a very experienced archer and it wasnt that big of a step up from the destroyer.I actually find the destroyer haveing more of a valley but the back wall is solid.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Well i am a very experienced archer and it wasnt that big of a step up from the destroyer.I actually find the destroyer haveing more of a valley but the back wall is solid.


Your profile says your in high school........until you've shot for 30+ years your not experienced. 


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well,My dad has been shooting bows for a long time and for 10+ years IBO and has alot of 1,2,3 wins and he tought me.He also tunes bows and has people bringing bows to him year around.I know alot .My first and second place wins show my eperience.Im not trying to argue im just saying i have experince and didnt have any problem shooting the bow.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Well,My dad has been shooting bows for a long time and for 10+ years IBO and has alot of 1,2,3 wins and he tought me.He also tunes bows and has people bringing bows to him year around.I know alot .My first and second place wins show my eperience.Im not trying to argue im just saying i have experince and didnt have any problem shooting the bow.


Okay but thats your dad....im saying you cant go around bragging about having experience when your only a kid.


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Okay but thats your dad....im saying you cant go around bragging about having experience when your only a kid.
> 
> 
> >>-FLETCH-->


I do have eperience,Yeah of coarse as not as much as any veteran archer.But my hole point is i have enough experience to handle the bow and that it wasnt hard at all to make the jump.In my mind it was easier shooting the insanity than the destroyer.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> I do have eperience,Yeah of coarse as not as much as any veteran archer.But my hole point is i have enough experience to handle the bow and that it wasnt hard at all to make the jump.In my mind it was easier shooting the insanity than the destroyer.


You said your an "experienced archer"....you have some experience vut your still an amateur. I'am too and so is everyone else here.


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Experienced to a consent.But i do have more experience than alot of people on here.Enough said im done arguing.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Experienced to a consent.But i do have more experience than alot of people on here.Enough said im done arguing.


And a cumbersome ego to boot.


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Well i am a very experienced archer and it wasnt that big of a step up from the destroyer.I actually find the destroyer haveing more of a valley but the back wall is solid.


It's no wonder that after Destroyer transition is not an issue.


----------



## Zack P (Mar 4, 2012)

alright buddy i shoot with the kid you arguing with, you dont have to shoot 30+ years to be an experienced archer, there are kids i shoot with and including me that could probably out shoot you. just because were in high school dont mean squat! i beat guys that are 2x my age! how old are you? how many 1st, 2nd and 3rd place wins do you have? how many bows have you setup, tuned and changed strings and cables on? and then gave back to a semi pro who went on and finished in the top 5 in the 1st leg of the national tripple crown?


----------



## Zack P (Mar 4, 2012)

i sure hope i made my point, not saying im the best of the best im just making a point to end an argument that will go no where and is pointless


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Zack P said:


> alright buddy i shoot with the kid you arguing with, you dont have to shoot 30+ years to be an experienced archer, there are kids i shoot with and including me that could probably out shoot you. just because were in high school dont mean squat! i beat guys that are 2x my age! how old are you? how many 1st, 2nd and 3rd place wins do you have? how many bows have you setup, tuned and changed strings and cables on? and then gave back to a semi pro who went on and finished in the top 5 in the 1st leg of the national tripple crown?


Probably alot more than you. Typical smart*** right her ladies and gentlemen. So you think you know more about archery than say my uncle, prostaffer for multiple brands including parker, a guy whos shot for 50 years and been a bowtech for 35 years? Ive set up, tuned and built bows. You can go online and learn anything. Id love to shoot with you! But to the more experienced guys on this site your a smart*** punk. I seriously doubt that you would out shoot the veteran archers. The older you get the wiser you are.......your post makes you sound like a immature punk. Which is probably fitting. And who are you to say you can out shoot me? Lol thats has to be the most stuck up post ive seen here. 


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Zack P said:


> i sure hope i made my point, not saying im the best of the best im just making a point to end an argument that will go no where and is pointless


And actually thats exactly what you said. You claim to have more experience than guys who have done this for twice the time that youve been alive. Your a punk and always will be


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol glad I check in here every once in a while. This is funny to read.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rory/MO said:


> Lol glad I check in here every once in a while. This is funny to read.


Came from a different site.........different website......same jerks


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## adidazman15 (Sep 17, 2009)

Well here we have the classic "mine is bigger" argument going where no one wins and all involved parties look like tools. 

I would like to bring this back to the OP and say congrats on your new bow buddy, My first bow was a Bear Kodiak II that came out around when I was born I think lol. I killed my biggest buck to date with that OLD bow. I've since bought 2 brand new bows and I'm no better at hunting. Welcome to the sport, don't let the nay sayers bother you.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> are you serious?
> 
> I guess that was Rages only way to get money from the guys like me that like 2 holes in a deer than one hole u get from a rage, 2 holes in a deer are better than one.


Yea man you didnb know that?!?!?!


Congrats man! Ain't nothen like it getting your first bow!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> Probably alot more than you. Typical smart*** right her ladies and gentlemen. So you think you know more about archery than say my uncle, prostaffer for multiple brands including parker, a guy whos shot for 50 years and been a bowtech for 35 years? Ive set up, tuned and built bows. You can go online and learn anything. Id love to shoot with you! But to the more experienced guys on this site your a smart*** punk. I seriously doubt that you would out shoot the veteran archers. The older you get the wiser you are.......your post makes you sound like a immature punk. Which is probably fitting. And who are you to say you can out shoot me? Lol thats has to be the most stuck up post ive seen here.
> 
> 
> >>-FLETCH-->





Fletch125 said:


> And actually thats exactly what you said. You claim to have more experience than guys who have done this for twice the time that youve been alive. Your a punk and always will be
> 
> 
> >>-FLETCH-->


Fletch, dude, why do you like to argue?! Seems like every thread you comment on you HAVE to argue with somebody... Seriously calling somebody [email protected]$$ punk?!?!? You've never met the guy and have NO clue how he shoots.. Heck he could be the next Tim wells for cryin out loud... And your calling his post stuck up


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Okay but thats your dad....im saying you cant go around bragging about having experience when your only a kid.
> 
> 
> >>-FLETCH-->


I agree with Fletch125, you sound like a snobby punk. and because my dad taught me to weld doesnt mean im an "experienced" welder. it just means i can do it.


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

congrats on getting your first bow. how did it turn into an arguement about EXPERIENCE.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> Fletch, dude, why do you like to argue?! Seems like every thread you comment on you HAVE to argue with somebody... Seriously calling somebody [email protected]$$ punk?!?!? You've never met the guy and have NO clue how he shoots.. Heck he could be the next Tim wells for cryin out loud... And your calling his post stuck up


Thank you buddy for pointing this out. The hole reason it started is because i was talking to someone else ans this Bigmouth had to jump in and start ****.


----------



## Zack P (Mar 4, 2012)

omg this is so funny! look fletch i didnt say i was the best and all but your the one being a snobby punk calling me a smart###...... for all you know i could be the next levi morgan or tim wells and btw thats you uncle thats a pro staffer, not you and thats you uncle thats a veteran shooter not you,


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

BirdDawg350 said:


> I agree with Fletch125, you sound like a snobby punk. and because my dad taught me to weld doesnt mean im an "experienced" welder. it just means i can do it.


Well does my beltbuckle that i posted a couple days ago not show that i know stuff about archery and ca actually shoot good.I got more congrats on it in the 3d archery thread which is mainly adults than on this thread which are kids.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

I didnt say i have the same experience as my uncle, im saying he has more than you, which you claim to be untrue. Your a complete tool, let me guess your some loud mouth 14 year old who got a brand new bowtech handed to you by your parents and think you a hotshot. Seriously, i would love to meet you......the we could see whos the real punk. Internet bad*** right here guys.


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> I didnt say i have the same experience as my uncle, im saying he has more than you, which you claim to be untrue. Your a complete tool, let me guess your some loud mouth 14 year old who got a brand new bowtech handed to you by your parents and think you a hotshot. Seriously, i would love to meet you......the we could see whos the real punk. Internet bad*** right here guys.
> 
> 
> >>-FLETCH-->


 Man don't you have a life? I mean surely you can find something better to do than badmouth others didn your momma tell you to keep your mouth shut if you didn't have nothen nice to say... Now carry on or start another thread to brag about you being better than everybody else... Now carry on and mind your own business lil one.... And man as far as we know you could be a lil 12 year know it all....


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

arhoythunter said:


> Man don't you have a life? I mean surely you can find something better to do than badmouth others didn your momma tell you to keep your mouth shut if you didn't have nothen nice to say... Now carry on or start another thread to brag about you being better than everybody else... Now carry on and mind your own business lil one.... And man as far as we know you could be a lil 12 year know it all....


12? Thats funny, im so effing sick of internet punks. Your not really defusing the situation big guy. No one really asked you. I wish the older guys could see how stuck up all you young one are about your abilities......that would be a sight..


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> 12? Thats funny, im so effing sick of internet punks. Your not really defusing the situation big guy. No one really asked you. I wish the older guys could see how stuck up all you young one are about your abilities......that would be a sight..
> 
> 
> >>-FLETCH-->


what is 12 to much credit? If your So tired of "Internet punks" why don't you leave? And we are a pretty laid back group right here until we get some know it all to arrive... I've seen a few kids like you come and go in my time on here. I think 1 lasted 3 hours.. And you know what I don't car if nobody alex me or not. This is a free country and I can speak my mind if I please.... I've never brag about my abilities sure I'm one of the better ones around my part but that's just because nobody can shoot real good...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

And don't call me big guy...... That just don't sound right...


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

C'mon buddies, swit'ch yer toun'n-gue to lower gear, there ain't dam'n a reason to bloody gnawin'n
each other's throats!... 

P.S. Trying to give it in words of Marine Corps S/Sgt (of Vietnam War times).


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> I didnt say i have the same experience as my uncle, im saying he has more than you, which you claim to be untrue. Your a complete tool, let me guess your some loud mouth 14 year old who got a brand new bowtech handed to you by your parents and think you a hotshot. Seriously, i would love to meet you......the we could see whos the real punk. Internet bad*** right here guys.
> 
> 
> >>-FLETCH-->


Yes indeed getting a bow handed to you not at all.I actually do this thing called working and thats how i get my money and bought my bow.The only reason you would say something like that would be because you probly go yours handed to you.If you even have a bow.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

If i even have a bow? Really......i work my *** for everything i have. My car, my bow, my shotgun, everything.......my parents never give me nothin because they raised me better than that. You can keep talkin crap thru the computer or u can shut up and get off. Im not a know it all, never claimed to be, that would be a statement geared toward you. Your the one who thinks your better than the veterans on this site and that really pisses me off.


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Fletch serious question, how old are you?


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rory/MO said:


> Fletch serious question, how old are you?


16 about to be 17.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> If i even have a bow? Really......i work my *** for everything i have. My car, my bow, my shotgun, everything.......my parents never give me nothin because they raised me better than that. You can keep talkin crap thru the computer or u can shut up and get off. Im not a know it all, never claimed to be, that would be a statement geared toward you. Your the one who thinks your better than the veterans on this site and that really pisses me off.
> 
> 
> >>-FLETCH-->


I never said i was better than anyone that was ZackP.You know how i feel then having to work for things and someone saying you got it handed to you.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Fletch, You've become what you say you hate. An internet punk...


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

parkerd said:


> Fletch, You've become what you say you hate. An internet punk...


Whatever ya say


----------



## Zack P (Mar 4, 2012)

Zack P said:


> alright buddy i shoot with the kid you arguing with, you dont have to shoot 30+ years to be an experienced archer, there are kids i shoot with and including me that could probably out shoot you. just because were in high school dont mean squat! i beat guys that are 2x my age! how old are you? how many 1st, 2nd and 3rd place wins do you have? how many bows have you setup, tuned and changed strings and cables on? and then gave back to a semi pro who went on and finished in the top 5 in the 1st leg of the national tripple crown?


this is what i said! better than you fletch, i never said better than a veteran


----------



## Zack P (Mar 4, 2012)

but then again who knows you could be better than me, seeing is how your 2 years older than me


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Zack P said:


> but then again who knows you could be better than me, seeing is how your 2 years older than me


Age don't mean nothen


----------



## Zack P (Mar 4, 2012)

arhoythunter said:


> Age don't mean nothen


exactly


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Zack P said:


> exactly


Then why did u say it did. Bit of a contradiction if i do say so. Whatever im not gonna argue with an 8th grader


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Age don't mean nothen


Suppose, one is reincarnation of a famous medieval Chinese archer able to shoot an sparrow 
on the fly at 60 yards distance.
Now you're sure you'll out shoot him...
Joke.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmmm.... Do I dare comment on this thread in fear of having my abilities questioned?(I'll take the chance) Congrats on the new bow!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

alks456 said:


> Suppose, one is reincarnation of a famous medieval Chinese archer able to shoot an sparrow
> on the fly at 60 yards distance.
> Now you're sure you'll out shoot him...
> Joke.


Good joke... But I never said anything about my abilities? But there's always a chance...


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's why AT is better to be seen as dangerous for solid judgements as Louisiana swamp with rattlesnakes...
again joking.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Not to brag or anything but i saved my money up from working and bought my first bow and it is an insanity.But yes those older bows are still good like the alegiance.


i did the same my dad bought me an alpine with a cracker riser. we didn't know i shot it for 2 years, i hater it so i bought my bear instinct after doing sheet rock all summer, then i upgraded (well downgraded because my sbxt is an 06) to my mathews


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah im trying to get a better job so i can make more money to save and buy stuff i want.


----------

